# Glide for a Pose



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Came across this today... original link


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

pretty cool!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

We used to do this as kids with just rubber bands.

I'l need to find a nice paper airplane model and try this with some TBS


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cool looking fork. Is it sturdy enough for better bands?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

studer1972 said:


> Cool looking fork. Is it sturdy enough for better bands?


This is just a picture.

I assume made in C4D or similair.

It depends what you build it out of, i'l make a nice wide polymorph shooter and have a crack at one of these....


----------

